# Travelling to Australia in Jan 2016



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Created a tread for people traveling to AU in Jan\feb 2016.

Please provide guidance on Ticket purchase from India to AU (Sydney, Melbourne, etc) 
Accommodation Strategies 
Job Hunt in Jan\Feb is it better compared to July \AUG


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

:fingerscrossed: Mate. Wanted to put a placeholder


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

hey mate,

I too am travelling in Jan 2016. Ill keep this thread posted on any developments on my end. 

I plan to stay with a friend initially and then find a house share there. 

I will be making a visa validation trip in October. Booked the tickets on Malaysian airlines. The priority was convenient times for my kid. the round trip fare averaged at 50K per head round trip. when i checked SL airlines were giving the cheapest fares of about 45K round trip but it has 2 stops and overall wait for transfers was long. I am hoping that the flight wont delay and we have an uneventful journey . Again my stay will be with my friend. After I booked the flight I figured that booking directly from the flight website will fetch you a better rate (approx 2000 per ticket in my case) than booking from the online travel vendors. It was only after I booked the tickets that one of my friends reminded me of the MH 370 case. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/pray2.gif



Anyone started looking for jobs or got any initial interview calls?


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

You made a right choice by not opting for SL, the flight route is like a local govt bus. The travel time is somewhere near 30+ hours with 2 stops. 
Singapore is excellent, Quantas is the best on this route but expensive. MH is fine, I traveled MH to SYD in March this year not long after the whole episode and they are ok. They did loose our luggage on the way back but I got it back within 48 hours of arrival. The flight from BLR to KL is not great but KL to SYD is good


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi guys, 
i am looking to book flights for Jan and finding it to be very expensive 55-58K round trip from mumbai to Sydney for MH Jan 16. not sure why its high even 6 months before the journey date. 

Singapore is 69K, jet at 84K. I am still not sure if this would be a validation or long term for one of us between me and my spouse. Looking up for accommodation on Facebook forums and airbnb roughly between AUD$300-400 per week for a couple.


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

cprogramer84 said:


> Hi guys,
> i am looking to book flights for Jan and finding it to be very expensive 55-58K round trip from mumbai to Sydney for MH Jan 16. not sure why its high even 6 months before the journey date.
> 
> Singapore is 69K, jet at 84K. I am still not sure if this would be a validation or long term for one of us between me and my spouse. Looking up for accommodation on Facebook forums and airbnb roughly between AUD$300-400 per week for a couple.


hey cprogramer, 
You going to Aussie for visa validation in Jan? if not then y the round trip? One way fares would be good right. If it is for a validation trip then airline+hotel options may work cheaper. 

I guess those are the rates on these carriers. you could wait and watch for Air Asia and Tiger Airways for deals that keep coming out but you cannot be sure whether the flight rates+ baggage+food will together be any better than the rate you are getting now. These rates will increase in every month. When I booked my tickets in May (for October) it was approx 55K per adult (To Melbourne) now it is 61K for the same flight. I am not booking my tickets for Jan until I return from my validation trip. I am planning to go alone at first in JAn. So I can opt for the cheapest available option then


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,

I am still not sure if the trip in jan will be a validation only trip or longer one. With the economy slowing down its getting a bit difficult to decide how things would be in jan and leaving a stable job seems very risky.

The effect of slow down is also seen in India as the projects\sales drying up in the local and international markets. AU economy is highly skewed towards mining and that to is drying up as most mines now go into production\operation phase.

well long story short, I am trying to play safe  but need to take a decision now as my IED is first week of feb 2016.


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

cprogramer84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still not sure if the trip in jan will be a validation only trip or longer one. With the economy slowing down its getting a bit difficult to decide how things would be in jan and leaving a stable job seems very risky.
> 
> ...


Cool mate, 
Best of luck. Just remember if you are actually planning to look at the job market during validation trip try travelling during the month of Feb cos what i heard is that all will be in holiday mode till end of Jan. 
What I am doing is one of us (me alone) will go to aussie and try and find a job. Once I get a decent job then I plan to bring my wife and kid along. She still has her job here in India. that would pay the bills in India. For my expenses we are breaking the piggy bank and taking all our savings. So, whatever happens one of us will always have a job (unless the working person gets laid off ).
This is the way we plan to hedge our risks and still start with our great adventure .


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

Ok this may be a bit off topic. 

Has anyone booked international tickets with major online travel agents before. I have booked my tickets and it shows in the agent website. But when i check with the PNR in the Malaysian Airlines website I don't see it. when I called MA they said check with the agent. The Agent Help desk says they will take care of it and as long as it is in their records it is fine. 

I am a bit worried. I have paid the full amount. I really expect to see my details on the MA website as well. Anyone faced a similar issue before?


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Double check*

well this should not be the case, the PNR that you have should be available with the airlines as well. 

Remember you are traveling with MH and not by your Travel agent..he is just a middle man\facilitator your records and flight details should match the one with airlines and if they don't have the record then either your agent has the ability to block tickets in bulk as they can in terms of group tours etc or its a con

Try to double check the reputation of the agent and how long he has served in your area in the travel's business. also you have every right to ask questions till you are satisfied. keep callling MH at regular intervals to just check if their records are updated.




jimblrtoaus said:


> Ok this may be a bit off topic.
> 
> Has anyone booked international tickets with major online travel agents before. I have booked my tickets and it shows in the agent website. But when i check with the PNR in the Malaysian Airlines website I don't see it. when I called MA they said check with the agent. The Agent Help desk says they will take care of it and as long as it is in their records it is fine.
> 
> I am a bit worried. I have paid the full amount. I really expect to see my details on the MA website as well. Anyone faced a similar issue before?


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

Hey, 
I got the whole thing sorted out. The agent was Make my trip. I did not want to defame anyone before i got the whole picture. I called up the international call center for MA. They told me that the Pnr section in their website is only for tickets directly booked through them. If you book through an agent it does not show up on their web site. They also mailed me the itinerary. The issue is that neither the MMT guys nor the MA guys in India could give me this info. I ran behind them for a week and they could not give me this info. I just happened to call the international number today since their bangalore office was not working.


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Tickets*

Great! things are sorted.
what all vendors you looked at before booking your ticket. did you get the lowest price on MMT? 

Do update us on strategy to find the lowest price for tickets.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello All,

Subscribing…

Since im also planning to move in Feb 2016.. with spouse and 3 yr old kid..

Planning to book accommodation through airbnb and then check for rental..

Started searching for flights.. from here the cheapest seems to be Air India..

All the best guys…


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

like I had mentioned earlier I found that it was 1-2k cheaper per ticket to book directly from the airline website. I found this only after i completed my booking. you let me know your booking experience


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

looking at flights from bangalore to Melbourne I and am getting air asia for 23k per head on the 1st of Feb. that looks like the cheapest for one way. It has a 7 hour waiting in KL though. 

Anyone know the cost of luggage in Air Asia? Is food provided in the cost or do we need to pay for that as well?

@ ben. Looks like you are travelling from somewhere in the Middle east. I don't know of the prices from there but it is surprising that Air India would be the cheapest option. For Air India it would be Dubai - Delhi/Bombay - Melbourne, whereas the malasyan airlines/AirAsia etc options would be travelling shorter distances. Plase do keep us posted on your plans and travels


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah Jim... Me too. It's via Delhi... Will keep you all posted...


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

Hey all, 
Could anyone suggest suburbs in Melbourne for a single person to house share? Sadly my wife has pampered me too much to be comfortable sharing a room with another mate. So was thinking of renting a single room in Jan. 

So my question is, Would it be better staying in a zone 1 suburb (i assume the rents are higher here) and save on travel cost or go to a zone 2 suburb (again i assume rents will be lower) and pay the increased travel cost? 
Can anyone suggest a suburb ideal for a single guy who is unemployed (cannot spend too much  and has to keep travelling to CBD). I Also happened see a few websites (Agents I guess) in Melbourne that manage and maintain house shares. Are they legal or are they part of the group op people who cram 50-60 people in a 4 bedroom house?


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi jim, what field yo are from and what's your basis for choosing Melbourne as place to settle ?


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

I am in the IT industry. 
I have people I know in Melbourne so I am at an advantage to start a social circle there. Any other state would mean starting from scratch. IT Jobs in Melbourne are not that bad and hence the choice. 

Having said that If I land a job in Perth or Sydney I would move there at the drop of a hat .


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

great! right choice! you need people during the initial days its just a mental crutch still helps a lot. I also planned for Melbourne initially, had spent a day in the city and like it a lot they still have tramps there  

But read\suggestion from friends that Sydney has more jobs opp for IT & related services. so now the landing place is Sydney at lest what i am thinking of till this minute. 





jimblrtoaus said:


> I am in the IT industry.
> I have people I know in Melbourne so I am at an advantage to start a social circle there. Any other state would mean starting from scratch. IT Jobs in Melbourne are not that bad and hence the choice.
> 
> Having said that If I land a job in Perth or Sydney I would move there at the drop of a hat .


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

cprogramer84 said:


> great! right choice! you need people during the initial days its just a mental crutch still helps a lot. I also planned for Melbourne initially, had spent a day in the city and like it a lot they still have tramps there
> 
> But read\suggestion from friends that Sydney has more jobs opp for IT & related services. so now the landing place is Sydney at lest what i am thinking of till this minute.


Hey Buddy, 
Just a suggestion. If you really liked Melbourne then why not stay in Melbourne initially and attend interviews in Sydney. I had seen that there are economy seats on train to Sydney from Melbourne (Overnight Train journey) for 100$ return. Even if you have 1 interview a month in Sydney you will still make it up with the rent you are saving.


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks good idea..
and then i would also have you as one of the contact 



jimblrtoaus said:


> Hey Buddy,
> Just a suggestion. If you really liked Melbourne then why not stay in Melbourne initially and attend interviews in Sydney. I had seen that there are economy seats on train to Sydney from Melbourne (Overnight Train journey) for 100$ return. Even if you have 1 interview a month in Sydney you will still make it up with the rent you are saving.


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

cprogramer84 said:


> Thanks good idea..
> and then i would also have you as one of the contact


Sure Buddy, Let us meet up once we are there. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/plane.gif


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

*reg visa label*

Do we need to have visa label in the passport / grant Letter printout should fine
How airport authorities checks will our visa status ?


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

sun99 said:


> Do we need to have visa label in the passport / grant Letter printout should fine
> How airport authorities checks will our visa status ?


Grant letter print out is fine. The airline can check the Visa Status using the passport number


----------



## VikramPai (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi All,
I am also planning to travel to Sydney in Jan-16 from Bombay. Not sure yet if it is going to be a validation trip or a longer move.
-Vikram


----------



## hari_sudhan (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Friends

I am also planning to reach Melbourne during Feb 2016 time frame. 
Need inputs on :

1) Which suburb in Melbourne is best suited ( economical with good transport facility ) for expats like us.

2) List of things that need to be carried to Australia.


Thanks


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi hari 
welcome to the club.
One imp thing to note is close to transport will not be economical did u check listing on Gumtree or forums on facebook you can get area names and rough price estimate from therr. 
Will you be travelling as a couple or alone?
And what made you zero in on Melbourne as the city to settle to?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

I am in.


----------



## hari_sudhan (Dec 21, 2014)

cprogramer84 said:


> Hi hari
> welcome to the club.
> One imp thing to note is close to transport will not be economical did u check listing on Gumtree or forums on facebook you can get area names and rough price estimate from therr.
> Will you be travelling as a couple or alone?
> And what made you zero in on Melbourne as the city to settle to?


Hi

Chose Melbourne over Sydney, purely based on cost of living.
I shall be travelling alone initially, family will follow after I settle in.


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Shared accommodation for Sydney*

I will be moving to Sydney around fourth week of January, any one started searching for accommodation in Sydney please include me


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

Count me in. I am planning to travel in mid of January as one of friends informed that the job market is good from mid of jan. I am planning to travel by Air India, cost is 34K. I will be travelling alone and stay there for 4-6months and my family will follow then. Updated the SEEK profile, spoke with 2 or 3 consultancies and trying to attend Skype Calls for one of the consultancies who is ready for 2months Notice Period.

Accommodation I will start searching from October.

Thanks 
Uday


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone share the checklist prepared to make sure that you are ready for the travel? How much money is needed to stay for 3months considering no job? My friend who lived in Sydney told me 6000 AUD = Around 3 Lakhs. Is this sufficient?

Thanks
Uday


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone share the checklist prepared to make sure that you are ready for the travel? How much money is needed to stay for 3months considering no job? My friend who lived in Sydney told me 6000 AUD = Around 3 Lakhs. Is this sufficient?
> 
> ...


Hi Uday, 

The amount you have mentioned should be sufficient for daily expenses for one person (Rent, Groceries etc.). But when you go there you may have a few other one time expenses that you would incur so I suggest you keep 6000 AUD as the base money and then an emergency fund for any unexpected one time expenses. 

For me it was just 

formal cloths. 
All documentation from companies
All Govt related docs for license etc. 
Sell any stuff that you are not carrying.

Thats it


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for the details. Which airlines have you booked? Is it good to go with Singapore airlines ? However, I see a transit time of 18h in Singapore to wait for my next flight to Sydney.

Please suggest.

Thanks
uday


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

May I know which visa type do I need to select while booking flight for skilled nominated 190 visa?

Do I need to select resident or work visa??

Thanks
Uday


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi
Can you share how did find the contact details for these consultants ? I have been applying on seek but no positive response. please share some names and techniques to get contact of these consultants 

Thanks in advance 


QUOTE=udaykapavarapu;7874226]Hello,

Count me in. I am planning to travel in mid of January as one of friends informed that the job market is good from mid of jan. I am planning to travel by Air India, cost is 34K. I will be travelling alone and stay there for 4-6months and my family will follow then. Updated the SEEK profile, spoke with 2 or 3 consultancies and trying to attend Skype Calls for one of the consultancies who is ready for 2months Notice Period.

Accommodation I will start searching from October.

Thanks 
Uday[/QUOTE]


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

*hi*

HOW are u booking the tickets online or agent?
Online Travel sites wil not ask you for any visa details they assume it's yourresponsibilty to get the visa done 





udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I know which visa type do I need to select while booking flight for skilled nominated 190 visa?
> 
> ...


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am trying to book via clear trip and when I go to the next page to book... It is asking for the VISA type.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

I applied via Seek and LinkedIn. After you apply for the job, you can see the contact details . I just called them told about my status

Got postive responses from Paxus, Vantage Recruitment and CITI recruitment. Have my next round of interviews via Skype in the next week. This interview is with Atlassain

Thanks
uday


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am also planning to move to Sydney by Mid Jan.

There is one wthatsapp group having group members moving to Sydney (pm me your number if interested in joining the group).

Lets keep sharing information.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

This is my contact number. I am from Hyderabad.
*<snip>*

Thanks
Uday

*No personal information please - Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Me & my friend are coming to Sydney on JAN 1st, 2016. Wow... A new year with new hopes and inspirations and aspirations.

Even though we've got PR in 2013, we couldn't go then, but now finally decided to go. Would be resigning in Sep and be coming to SYD on 1st Jan.

We're from Bangalore and I work in .Net and my friend in Java, both with 10+ years of exp. 

I wish all of you the very best for the future endeavors. We've booked for Thai Airways, landing to Syd on 1st Jan @ 9pm. We're still in the process of sorting out the essentials and figuring out the place to stay. 

Any one interested can pm me and we can share more details. Looking forward to see you all soon.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my contact number. I am from Hyderabad.
> *<snip>*
> ...


Sorry ... Will take care of these things next time onwards


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

Uday,

I just PM my number to you. please add to whatsapp group

thanks
Ravi



vchandwani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Sydney by Mid Jan.
> 
> ...


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ravi,

Have you sorted out any accommodation when you reach Sydney?

regards
Ravinder 



scorpio9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me & my friend are coming to Sydney on JAN 1st, 2016. Wow... A new year with new hopes and inspirations and aspirations.
> 
> ...


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

Do try to check ticket prices with local travel agents as well as international websites in AUD/USD. Sometimes the ticket prices are much lower when you book it in a different currency. However do make a note of the exchange rate your card issuer will charge you if you use other currency.

I will highly recommend Gurkhas travels as from couple of my trips through them,the ticket prices were much lower(appx 150$ difference from online fare for a return trip).

However be wary of the additional cancellation and date change charges that the travel operators usually have, which will be much higher than online rates.

Another Tip: If you keep searching for flight tickets for the same route on the same browser(Ip address) for many times, the price will increase over a period of time. Always clear your cookies before making a new search. I read this somewhere and it has worked for me in both ways.


----------



## vinod85 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Exited and Scared*

Hi Guys,

My name is Vinod from Bangalore , I am planning to move to Australia in Jan.

I am travelling alone , after i secure a job , will get my wife from india.


I am very exited to move to new shores, but am very scared and skeptical after reading many reviews , hope we all have a great experience .

Please add me in groups where I can share stay , It also means I don't have to search the job alone  .

Im confused between Sydney / Melboune but have to book tickets early . 


Give some suggestions .


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

vinod85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Vinod from Bangalore , I am planning to move to Australia in Jan.
> 
> ...


Hi Vinod, I'm also from Bangalore and plan to move in Jan/Feb 2016 to Melbourne.

Please PM me with your contact details and we can share.


----------



## Avin248 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Migrating to Melbourne*

Hello All,
Me and my wife will be migrating to Melbourne in Aug 2015, we got the state sponsored PR 2 years back, but could not migrate due to some personal reasons. Though we visited Melbourne in 2012 for 20 days. My wife is from IT background (Business analyst) and I am from sales, currently working with an MNC(Electronics) as sales manager.
We have 2 kids, but initially I will be coming with my wife, I will be staying there for almost 15 days and my wife who is primary applicant will be staying back. I will be joining her back in Melbourne in 2-3 months’ time depending upon how things shape up in future
The ideal situation will be, once my wife gets the job, then I resign and join her, but as I said it’s an ideal situation and in current scenario it’s not that easy to have such ideal situation.

Going thru various posts, I realized getting first job is not that easy, especially if u are looking for something related to ur field, though it also depends upon ur field.
I have following queries:-
•I could not find anything related to sales field in any of the forum, I am bit curious to know about the prospectus in sales field, and since I don't have local experience, will I find it difficult to get the first job And what are job prospectus for “Business Analyst”.
•I will be coming with a Time frame mind, we want to give ourselves 6 months’ time , we will try for 6 months with full hearted efforts, is it right approach?
•As almost everybody emphasized the importance of networking, what are the best way to do the networking and come in contact with people?
•I would like to know if age is a criteria, I am in my late 30's and my wife is in mid 30's
•My ultimate aim is to start of something of my own in long term, how are the biz opportunities in Melbourne. As going thru various articles, I feel the economic situation of the country is not that good due to slow down in china and some other factors.
•We are coming with v low expectation and ready to do some odd jobs in the beginning, just to have local experience and to have the feel of the country and market.
Any suggestion or feedback will be highly appreciated and helpful.
Thanks


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

vinod85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Vinod from Bangalore , I am planning to move to Australia in Jan.
> 
> ...


Hi Vinod,

Good to see ppl from Blore. Me and my friend are going to Sydney on Jan 1st. We too are from Bangalore.

We're still trying to materialize accommodation and other stuff. PM me your number so we can be in contact.

Which technology are you into.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

What is the best time to move to Australia to get any kind of Job.


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

*hi*

Hi Avin,
I am also from Gurgaon, lets connect and benefit from each others exp.
This is also a form of networking


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I have plans to move to Oz in Jan 2016, I have a few questions. What is the best time to move? I read November to February is not a good time and so is June and July. Besides that, what is the strategy you guys are using to make your final move? Are you guys taking your stuff along, and what kind of funds one should have? Moving alone or with wife is a good idea? What city and how did you decide city? 

Thanks
LR


----------



## firoz85 (Feb 23, 2015)

did you guys have your grant stamped on the passport or is just a print out of the grant enough ?


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

firoz85 said:


> did you guys have your grant stamped on the passport or is just a print out of the grant enough ?


It's a e-visa. No physical stamping for visa. It's just a print out of grant


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have plans to move to Oz in Jan 2016, I have a few questions. What is the best time to move? I read November to February is not a good time and so is June and July. Besides that, what is the strategy you guys are using to make your final move? Are you guys taking your stuff along, and what kind of funds one should have? Moving alone or with wife is a good idea? What city and how did you decide city?
> 
> ...


I, along with my friend, am going on Jan 1st to Sydney. We will go alone now and then later take our families once we get settled. Are planning to take imp stuff like Medicines, daily stuff etc, nothing special. Get prepared for at least 3-4 months for the fund's. We have decided to go for Sydney as opportunities are more here.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

debojyoti said:


> Hi Ravi,
> Good luck..
> Pls check the dept of customs for forbidden goods. Also makes sense to shortlist some neighborhood of sydeny, where you might want to put up.


Thanks buddy. In 2013 when we went for validation we had good experience with them, as my wife was carrying some dry fruits and fruits 

We are checking for Strathfield in Sydney as one of our friends has suggested that place. Let's see how it goes. Just another 4 months to go.

Hoz preparations at your end?


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

scorpio9 said:


> I, along with my friend, am going on Jan 1st to Sydney. We will go alone now and then later take our families once we get settled. Are planning to take imp stuff like Medicines, daily stuff etc, nothing special. Get prepared for at least 3-4 months for the fund's. We have decided to go for Sydney as opportunities are more here.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


I think Jan is quite silent in terms of job openings. This is what most of recruiters in Australia say. Because of that, I am planning to land by Feb end. Please tell me if my information is wrong.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

amzamz said:


> I think Jan is quite silent in terms of job openings. This is what most of recruiters in Australia say. Because of that, I am planning to land by Feb end. Please tell me if my information is wrong.


True. Rightly said. Till Jan end/Feb its a bit silent as most of them go for vacations. Feb end is a good choice. Personally we are landing in Jan due to some personal reasons/preferences.


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello all,
interesting discussion but there are other things also to consider other than recruitment period like

1. Last date for arrival
2. availability of accommodation
3. buffer time to get the documentation like TFN, Medical etc in place
4. comfort, familiarity to the AU conditions and understand things like tranportation, food etc 

There is no perfect formula and timing to be in AU. Just get there when you can find the ticket, accommodation at reasonable price and take it from there. be aware of your financial situation and how much reserves you have to sustain your self and how long.


----------



## vinod85 (Aug 13, 2015)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi Vinod,
> 
> Good to see ppl from Blore. Me and my friend are going to Sydney on Jan 1st. We too are from Bangalore.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi,

I have sent my personal details yo your skype id , as that is the only contact id you have given


----------



## vinod85 (Aug 13, 2015)

I dont have access to send a private message yet , as it pops a message that I should make at least 5 posts to get that feature


----------



## vinod85 (Aug 13, 2015)

girishdatta , I have got your message too. Please send your details and happy to be in touch


----------



## rasainat (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello All. Even am planning for Jan/Feb timeframe. I have not really given much thought right now. Learning from all conversations. 

Stay in touch.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I have just changed my passport details from immi account and it seems very easy. After that I can check my vevo details with new passport number.
Is it ok? Anything should I do?
Pls suggest me.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Im from Bangalore, and Im planning my travel by Feb/March 2016. There is a confusion though whether it should just be a validation trip or a permanent move. Lots of thoughts still in the air. Good to see some of you are from Bangalore  All the best everyone for your move.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

rasainat said:


> Hello All. Even am planning for Jan/Feb timeframe. I have not really given much thought right now. Learning from all conversations.
> 
> Stay in touch.


same here. I could be travelling in that timeframe, but haven't worked out a plan. Folks, could you add me to the list please.


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, The situation is same with me, planning for the Jan-Feb 2016 timeframe, depends really on when i get the visa.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Just to update you guys...

I booked the flight tickets for mid feb from Middle East to Mel in Air India. I have been looking for sometime and it worked out cheaper. Plus Dreamliner from Delhi. Came to approx 1 lac INR for 2 adults and 1child.

Booked accommodation thru airbnb for 20 days. Approx 30k INR for shared acc. Hope to find a rental within those days. 

Hope I could get relieving from my company as planned... 

Take care.


----------



## Peekay0429 (Mar 9, 2015)

pls add me in the whatsapp group - *<SNIP>* 

*Please don't post any personal information, for your own protection. See Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## KP003 (Jun 26, 2015)

vinod85 said:


> girishdatta , I have got your message too. Please send your details and happy to be in touch


Hello,

Even im from Bangalore and got my visa recently. I'm also planning to move around mid Jan. Could you pm me your contact number so that we can be in touch. Or if you have already created a whatsapp group, i would pm my number to be added. 

Regards!


----------



## KP003 (Jun 26, 2015)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me & my friend are coming to Sydney on JAN 1st, 2016. Wow... A new year with new hopes and inspirations and aspirations.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi,

Nice to know you are planning to visit Aus in Jan. Even I'm from Bangalore and planning to move to Aus around mid Jan. Could you please pm me your contact details so that we can get in touch and share info. 

Regards!


----------



## KP003 (Jun 26, 2015)

vchandwani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Sydney by Mid Jan.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I have sent a pm to you with my contact number. Could you pls add me to the whatsapp group as well. 

Regards


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys, Even I am also planning to move to Sydney in coming feb'16, would love to be part of a group if any.

I am from Delhi.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm flying Melbourne on 5th Feb


----------



## ksnraju82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I booked my ticket to Sydney on 1st Feb. I am from Hyderabad and technology expertise is .net.

Anyone travelling from Hyderabad on same date or +- 7 days. Please reply.

Cheers,
Satya


----------



## ananthsg (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got a PR in 2013, finally the time has arrived to move to OZ. I plan to travel to sydney around first week of March'16 l. If there is any whatsapp group i would like join. Please let me know i ll PM my number.

Regards 
Ananth


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi, I am also planning to be in Sydney by January End. i got my PR in Jan 2015 and right now in USA.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Guys, I am also moving to Sydney in Jan 2016.. would love to be part of a group if any. Please send me the group details.

I am from Delhi. 
I need info on house renting.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

which suburb would u recommend for house renting.. my budget is something like $350-$400 per week.
and where to search for house renting.. how long will it take.


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi All,
Please let me know whom I should PM my number to be added to the Whatsapp Group. I will be moving in Mid Feb-March to Sydney from Bangalore


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

cheetu said:


> Hi Guys, I am also moving to Sydney in Jan 2016.. would love to be part of a group if any. Please send me the group details.
> 
> I am from Delhi.
> I need info on house renting.


Hello Cheetu,

You can go through realestate.com.au in which you can have maximum number of posts for rent. Before go there first go through google map and find out Indian Grocery stores and identify such areas and find out home over there.

Thank you


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

I am also travelling in Jan 2016 3rd week.


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

varundev said:


> Hello Cheetu,
> 
> You can go through realestate.com.au in which you can have maximum number of posts for rent. Before go there first go through google map and find out Indian Grocery stores and identify such areas and find out home over there.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks bro..

can u suggest any suburb.. i am looking for area which is maybe 45 minutes away from CBD.. budget is around $350-$400 per week..
.. i am looking for 2bhk..

Also, should i apply for medicare right now or once i arrive in australia?


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

*hi*

Hi,
PM me your number and i shall ask admin to add you.
Sometime you need to wait as we are touching 100 members.


----------



## thehero (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone moving to Brisbane 2016??


----------



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

Came across this thread and thought id shed some light to the new comers entering Australia in 2016.

I was born and raised here, been in Melbourne for 20 years, Sydney 3 years, QLD 5 years and Perth 3 years.

If you are deciding which state to reside in, i would recommend Sydney. Reason being? The reality as it is, if you have heard in the news, there has been a lot of drama here with Indian migrants and the Australian people (un-intelligent aussies) With huge amount of racism and what not, however Sydney, there is a lot of middle eastern people, where you will feel comfortable, we look out for each other no matter which state (I am in Melbourne) I am not Indian just to make it clear 

Down to finding a place to stay, if i could give you one advice, it would be to go with "LOVE" real estate, they tend to be more helpful than other real estates, in other words, easier to get into a house.

If you do decide to move to Melbourne, come to the northern suburbs. A lot of middle eastern/indian/paki/afghan here, so you will feed safe, so to speak. ( Don't get me wrong i am not putting fear, i am just trying to shed some guidance for you to have a good experience in this country)

Jobs - Great jobs available here, Toll personal puts you in jobs, which pay $25+ p/h nothing less. Mainly warehouse work or courier work. Easy to get into a job here so no need to stress about that.

Just to add for people moving to Melbourne, if you do move to the northern suburbs, it is 35 minutes away from the CBD 

Western suburbs is mainly viet/chines population, great quiet people that stick to themselves, Sunshine, St Albans, Taylors Hill etc. 25 min to CBD.

Eastern/Southern suburbs, very expensive all sorts of nationalities there, mainly for the rich.

If there is anything i can answer for you guys/girls i am more the happy to do so.

Good luck on your new journey to Australia!

Cheers mate!


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Mate I am loving your attitude. We need more people to post experiences like this


----------



## onlyjoy (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyone moving to Adelaide in Jan last or Feb firstweek.


----------



## amiera (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello, 

Anyone travelling to Melbourne in Feb-2016. I will be moving there in the first week of Feb-2016.


----------



## romad (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,

im planning to move to australia in jan/feb 16 from mumbai
*<SNIP>*


----------



## ksnraju82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello mate,

I am travelling to Sydney on 1st Feb and i am from Hyderabad. Through few of my friends i found executivelife.com.au is good place to search for shared accommodation. The best thing about executive life shared accommodation according to me is , they will take care of housekeeping on weekly basis and also the prices are quite resonable.

Cheers,
Satya


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

ksnraju82 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I am travelling to Sydney on 1st Feb and i am from Hyderabad. Through few of my friends i found executivelife.com.au is good place to search for shared accommodation. The best thing about executive life shared accommodation according to me is , they will take care of housekeeping on weekly basis and also the prices are quite resonable.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate!
The real battle starts now.


----------



## romad (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks satya...I will surely check on it and let you know if any luck..


----------



## ran_aus (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I am a software engineer, moving to Sydney in Feb 2nd week. I am looking for a shared accommodation and has not finalized any. I am looking for a budget one ( wont be having job  ) . 
Can someone suggests place to live in a shared accommodation or willing to share.
Also please add me in the whats group so that i can be in touch with the latest happening.

Cheers,
Ranjit.


----------



## Faraz00 (Oct 10, 2014)

*Travelling to sydney on 8th Feb*

Hello Friends,

I am a Java Developer with 9 yrs experience from Mumbai. Booked next month ticket for Sydney. Looking for any shared accommodation there...
If anyone has decided about any house/apartment and are looking for sharing, please contact me. I am also trying so if i get lucky sooner i will let you know.

I see people here mentioned about whatsapp groups ... can someone please add me to those groups or let me know how can i get added to them... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Faraz00 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am a Java Developer with 9 yrs experience from Mumbai. Booked next month ticket for Sydney. Looking for any shared accommodation there...
> If anyone has decided about any house/apartment and are looking for sharing, please contact me. I am also trying so if i get lucky sooner i will let you know.
> ...



Hi,
Me too traveling to Sydney from Mumbai.
I tried connecting to your with private message. But you seems to disabled private chat


----------



## Faraz00 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> Hi,
> Me too traveling to Sydney from Mumbai.
> I tried connecting to your with private message. But you seems to disabled private chat


Hi Hiraman,
Good to know I have company...
Not sure how to enable private chat, I am also unable to message you. Says permission denied.


----------



## ajay_walia (Mar 14, 2012)

Zartox said:


> Came across this thread and thought id shed some light to the new comers entering Australia in 2016.
> 
> I was born and raised here, been in Melbourne for 20 years, Sydney 3 years, QLD 5 years and Perth 3 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Information really useful , what suburb you would recommend for sydney?


----------



## Mlt_male (Jan 2, 2016)

Zartox said:
Original post 
Came across this thread and thought id shed some light to the new comers entering Australia in 2016. I was born and raised here, been in Melbourne for 20 years, Sydney 3 years, QLD 5 years and Perth 3 years. If you are deciding which state to reside in, i would recommend Sydney. Reason being? The reality as it is, if you have heard in the news, there has been a lot of drama here with Indian migrants and the Australian people (un-intelligent aussies) With huge amount of racism and what not, however Sydney, there is a lot of middle eastern people, where you will feel comfortable, we look out for each other no matter which state (I am in Melbourne) I am not Indian just to make it clear ? Down to finding a place to stay, if i could give you one advice, it would be to go with "LOVE" real estate, they tend to be more helpful than other real estates, in other words, easier to get into a house. If you do decide to move to Melbourne, come to the northern suburbs. A lot of middle eastern/indian/paki/afghan here, so you will feed safe, so to speak. ( Don't get me wrong i am not putting fear, i am just trying to shed some guidance for you to have a good experience in this country) Jobs - Great jobs available here, Toll personal puts you in jobs, which pay $25+ p/h nothing less. Mainly warehouse work or courier work. Easy to get into a job here so no need to stress about that. Just to add for people moving to Melbourne, if you do move to the northern suburbs, it is 35 minutes away from the CBD ? Western suburbs is mainly viet/chines population, great quiet people that stick to themselves, Sunshine, St Albans, Taylors Hill etc. 25 min to CBD. Eastern/Southern suburbs, very expensive all sorts of nationalities there, mainly for the rich. If there is anything i can answer for you guys/girls i am more the happy to do so. Good luck on your new journey to Australia! Cheers mate!

---------------------------------------------

Hi Sir,

Hope time finds you well. 

Wanted to ask because I saw many posts from you regarding Australia, and you seems quit familar..

I am from country of MALTA eu country. 

15 years ago I been in Sydney for a 3 months holiday, and in 2012 I entered Sydney again on Working holiday visa 417 with my partner... I have many relatives in Sydney and queensland aswel...

There I undertaken different type of work like cleaning, Warehousing and also Manuel work with a plumber... After 4 months unfortunately we had to leave Sydney because my partner was pregnant to giving birth in malta as in Australia quit expensive to cover costs... 

While in Australia I had my friend who run s freight company, which he was ready to sponsor my 457 visa, our commitment was to go back our country to have the baby, so we will start the visa process... Things went worst in fact he sold his business and we end it by nothing mate!!


----------



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

Mlt_male said:


> Zartox said:
> Original post
> Came across this thread and thought id shed some light to the new comers entering Australia in 2016. I was born and raised here, been in Melbourne for 20 years, Sydney 3 years, QLD 5 years and Perth 3 years. If you are deciding which state to reside in, i would recommend Sydney. Reason being? The reality as it is, if you have heard in the news, there has been a lot of drama here with Indian migrants and the Australian people (un-intelligent aussies) With huge amount of racism and what not, however Sydney, there is a lot of middle eastern people, where you will feel comfortable, we look out for each other no matter which state (I am in Melbourne) I am not Indian just to make it clear ? Down to finding a place to stay, if i could give you one advice, it would be to go with "LOVE" real estate, they tend to be more helpful than other real estates, in other words, easier to get into a house. If you do decide to move to Melbourne, come to the northern suburbs. A lot of middle eastern/indian/paki/afghan here, so you will feed safe, so to speak. ( Don't get me wrong i am not putting fear, i am just trying to shed some guidance for you to have a good experience in this country) Jobs - Great jobs available here, Toll personal puts you in jobs, which pay $25+ p/h nothing less. Mainly warehouse work or courier work. Easy to get into a job here so no need to stress about that. Just to add for people moving to Melbourne, if you do move to the northern suburbs, it is 35 minutes away from the CBD ? Western suburbs is mainly viet/chines population, great quiet people that stick to themselves, Sunshine, St Albans, Taylors Hill etc. 25 min to CBD. Eastern/Southern suburbs, very expensive all sorts of nationalities there, mainly for the rich. If there is anything i can answer for you guys/girls i am more the happy to do so. Good luck on your new journey to Australia! Cheers mate!
> 
> ...



Hey Mate,

Sorry to hear that, yeah it can get pretty tough here when things go sour, especially with your wife being pregnant overseas. 

In relation to your work visa, your friend can still sponsor you "If he really wanted to" without his business, maybe something to look into. If that doesn't go well, i will be glade to help with anything you need, i have a lot of contacts here for "work" for people overseas, if this is the case, maybe i can put you in the right direction. 

Good luck mate.


----------



## Zartox (Nov 29, 2015)

ajay_walia said:


> Thanks for the Information really useful , what suburb you would recommend for sydney?


Hi mate.

South-Western Sydney


----------



## Mlt_male (Jan 2, 2016)

Zartox said:


> Mlt_male said:
> 
> 
> > Zartox said:
> ...


Hey Zartox,

Appreciate your reply. 

Yes it was very hard for us, and the chances are quit little for him to push the things forward... Regarding you know people and has some contacts, shall we talk better about this please ? Of things goes well, don't worry Mate  

*<SNIP>*
Waiting from your Reply.

*Please don't put personal information in your posts such as email addresses, phone numbers, etc - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Seniors,
I will be flying to Sydney by Singapore air on Jan 31st from Bangladesh. My travel agency saying that max weight for a checked in luggage should be under 23kg.
I have received the allowance of total 90 kg(40+40+10) overall by the way.
I couldnt find anything in Sing Air web. I am planning for 4 luggages (26+26+26+10). Can anyone please help in this regard that i can carry each items weighted like that?
Also, is there any restrictions for wooden items like photo frame in Sydney Airport?
Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Mlt_male (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey Mate, Sorry to hear that, yeah it can get pretty tough here when things go sour, especially with your wife being pregnant overseas. In relation to your work visa, your friend can still sponsor you "If he really wanted to" without his business, maybe something to look into. If that doesn't go well, i will be glade to help with anything you need, i have a lot of contacts here for "work" for people overseas, if this is the case, maybe i can put you in the right direction. 
Good luck mate.

Hey Zartox, 
Appreciate your reply. Yes it was very hard for us, and the chances are quit little for him to push the things forward... Regarding you know people and has some contacts, shall we talk better about this please ? Of things goes well, don't worry Mate  

Hi Zartox,

Did you saw my previous post above ? 
If you want go ahead with some help if you have some contacts in Australia... 

How we will communicate better ? I cannot send private... 

Thanks 
Vince.


----------



## Mlt_male (Jan 2, 2016)

Mlt_male said:


> Zartox said:
> Original post
> Came across this thread and thought id shed some light to the new comers entering Australia in 2016. I was born and raised here, been in Melbourne for 20 years, Sydney 3 years, QLD 5 years and Perth 3 years. If you are deciding which state to reside in, i would recommend Sydney. Reason being? The reality as it is, if you have heard in the news, there has been a lot of drama here with Indian migrants and the Australian people (un-intelligent aussies) With huge amount of racism and what not, however Sydney, there is a lot of middle eastern people, where you will feel comfortable, we look out for each other no matter which state (I am in Melbourne) I am not Indian just to make it clear ? Down to finding a place to stay, if i could give you one advice, it would be to go with "LOVE" real estate, they tend to be more helpful than other real estates, in other words, easier to get into a house. If you do decide to move to Melbourne, come to the northern suburbs. A lot of middle eastern/indian/paki/afghan here, so you will feed safe, so to speak. ( Don't get me wrong i am not putting fear, i am just trying to shed some guidance for you to have a good experience in this country) Jobs - Great jobs available here, Toll personal puts you in jobs, which pay $25+ p/h nothing less. Mainly warehouse work or courier work. Easy to get into a job here so no need to stress about that. Just to add for people moving to Melbourne, if you do move to the northern suburbs, it is 35 minutes away from the CBD ? Western suburbs is mainly viet/chines population, great quiet people that stick to themselves, Sunshine, St Albans, Taylors Hill etc. 25 min to CBD. Eastern/Southern suburbs, very expensive all sorts of nationalities there, mainly for the rich. If there is anything i can answer for you guys/girls i am more the happy to do so. Good luck on your new journey to Australia! Cheers mate!
> 
> ...


Zartox,

Please reply to my message as I'm very looking forward to put me at the right direction... 

Cheers buddy


----------



## KATANDMAN (Dec 21, 2015)

hi everyone
I hust read on google that a lot of things we may want to get along with us may not be allowed by the immigration dept. like evn some spice seeds... has anyone faced this problem?
is there a list i can use to know what not to bring when im moving to aus?
thanks
katandman


----------



## KATANDMAN (Dec 21, 2015)

and yes they did not specify if its only applicable to items you ship to aus or carry with u on the plane. plus even stuff like shoes being cleaned thoroughly n stuff?
katandman


----------



## Mlt_male (Jan 2, 2016)

Zartox,

Have you received my messages please?


----------



## Mlt_male (Jan 2, 2016)

Zartox said:


> Came across this thread and thought id shed some light to the new comers entering Australia in 2016.
> 
> I was born and raised here, been in Melbourne for 20 years, Sydney 3 years, QLD 5 years and Perth 3 years.
> 
> ...


Hey Zartox,

Shall you reply to my message please?


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi Vinod, I'm also from Bangalore and plan to move in Jan/Feb 2016 to Melbourne.
> 
> Please PM me with your contact details and we can share.


Hi Kishore/ Vinod,
I am also travelling in feb 2016 to Sydney. Please let me know if you have finalized your accommodations. 

Mine is still not finalized as I am still looking for the same.


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

cheetu said:


> Hi Guys, I am also moving to Sydney in Jan 2016.. would love to be part of a group if any. Please send me the group details.
> 
> I am from Delhi.
> I need info on house renting.


I Cheetu,
Since you moved to Sydney recently, Can you please confirm on your accommodation arrangements. I will be moving in the 3rd week of Feb. Would be really grateful if you can give some brief on your accommodation and the rent that you are paying.

I am looking for a shared accommodation in Sydney.


----------



## VikramPai (Apr 30, 2015)

This link should give you a good idea on choosing your intended suburb!
Train maps show the ridiculous cost of renting in Australian cities


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

VikramPai said:


> This link should give you a good idea on choosing your intended suburb!
> Train maps show the ridiculous cost of renting in Australian cities


Hi Vikram thanks for sharing the link..that really gave an insight on the rentals area wise....

By the way is anyone travelling around the 3rd week of Feb to Sydney.... I would love to share the initial days of accommodation..,,.,,


----------



## VikramPai (Apr 30, 2015)

Am not too sure about Feb. I will let you know if I come across anyone traveling here around that time.


----------



## ABCG (Feb 3, 2016)

HI Moving to Sydney on 31st March 2016. Need urgent help with accommodation any help appreciated


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

ABCG said:


> HI Moving to Sydney on 31st March 2016. Need urgent help with accommodation any help appreciated


Check with Solace apartment.
They put apartment on rent specially for - flat share, room share.

Drop an email to [email protected]

I am in one of their property at parramata.

Regards,
Hiraman


----------



## ABCG (Feb 3, 2016)

Moving with wife and kid so looking for apartment


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

ABCG said:


> Moving with wife and kid so looking for apartment


They have family rooms too


----------



## fulloflife (Aug 8, 2016)

Avin248 said:


> Hello All,
> Me and my wife will be migrating to Melbourne in Aug 2015, we got the state sponsored PR 2 years back, but could not migrate due to some personal reasons. Though we visited Melbourne in 2012 for 20 days. My wife is from IT background (Business analyst) and I am from sales, currently working with an MNC(Electronics) as sales manager.
> We have 2 kids, but initially I will be coming with my wife, I will be staying there for almost 15 days and my wife who is primary applicant will be staying back. I will be joining her back in Melbourne in 2-3 months’ time depending upon how things shape up in future
> The ideal situation will be, once my wife gets the job, then I resign and join her, but as I said it’s an ideal situation and in current scenario it’s not that easy to have such ideal situation.
> ...


Hi Avin248

We have also applied for Australia PR and keeping our fingers crossed. My husband is in sales , of a reputed electronics MNC, having 10 + years experience. I am an IT professional,in Dataware housing. 
After going through several threads while searching for sales professional prospects, we did not find anything concrete. We are planning to move next year by April. And it seems , by your post that, by now you must be in Australia. Could you please throw some light on current scenario for sales people? Being an IT professional, myself, I know , i can get some job sooner or later, but confused about the sales field.
Did you get the job? How long did it take?

awaiting your revert ( inputs from you can be deciding factors for our next move )

Thanks


----------

